# Sail for the Quest



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi E1

Seen as though Hobie don't make a sail for my Quest, I was going to buy one of these

http://www.pacificaction.com

I have been looking at their site and I need to try this, been fishing large dams lately and I reckon I can sail with the wind or across the wind.

They look the goods, easy install, easy deployment anmd easy take down with in seconds.

$349 for one for the Quest BTW 11 Squ. feet

What you guys think am I crazy???? :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

There are three sizes for this sale. I have seen them for a lot less on ebay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > Hi E1
> ...


Funny One Scott,

I'll pay that, :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Must be something with the quest??? i was looking at doing the same thing 

I visited my local sailing club shop a few times in recent weeks (needed some SS bolts for the sounder) and got talking to the bloke about kayaks.

On the most recent trip i noticed a sewing machine set up in the corner with a heap of sail material??? On enquiry as to if they do repairs and make sails (pretty obvious they did) the bloke ran though all the stuff for me and explained all the different types and sailing gizmos I could use if I wanted one on the yak

Here's the go:

The advice was to use Aluminium tube section for mast (or cut down windsurfer mast?)

Some tricky 'Ronstan' (sailing brand) thing to mount to deck - which looked perfect and allowed mast to fold down and roll sail up (no idea what it was actually designed for??)

Spinnaker sheet material (light and strong as hell) - various colour - $20p/m

or

Cut down a windsurfing sail&#8230;.. on reply form me 'where the hell am I going to find a windsurfing sail to cut down???'

Response - nothing&#8230;. Just pointed to a pile of 8 of them in the corner  that I could have for next to nothing.

He said to get him some plans for how I want it and he will quote it no probs.
Seems as though its going to be a hell of a lot cheaper then pro ones&#8230;. Maybe not as good&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. but cheaper. Ill prob give it a shot this summer. There would be bugger work in sewing one up (just hemming), and the rest is overthe counter stuff.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Hi E1
> 
> What you guys think am I crazy???? :lol:
> 
> Cheers


Nah Sel , just adventrous , as a matter of fact i have been looking at options myself for a kayak sail for the quest or any one of my other kayaks , once i saw the Hobie island sailing adventure , i have wanted one , but cant afford one , so i will definately be rigging some sort of sail on my boat , just for fun , But aint that what its allabout


----------



## Meat (Jun 13, 2007)

May the wind be allays at your back :lol:


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Let me think: 2-6km from home, tired and worn out, no fish - in a dam or out at sea - do I feel like paddling back or letting the wind carry me home?

Let me know when you get one, Sel.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

mattayogi said:


> Let me think: 2-6km from home, tired and worn out, no fish - in a dam or out at sea - do I feel like paddling back or letting the wind carry me home?
> 
> Let me know when you get one, Sel.
> 
> Matt


Tomorrow Matt,

Will test at our Meet next Sunday or Hinze this Sunday if I'm fit.

Cheers


----------



## Sandgroper (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm watching this with great interest...as 1 of the options I was looking at to get out on the water prior to going down the yak road, was some form of sailing craft.

The sail option make a lot of sense to me...as it would suit the prevailing summer winds....use the easterly to get out in the morning...& use the seabreeze to get home in the avro

I asked the guy when I bought my Quest (from a Sail Shop) about putting sails on it ...he said it was possible a bit of work involved though. A bit like what grimo82 posted. 8)

My only concern was from what I can gather from Hobie...maybe it was in the promo dvd or book... but the reason that the Quest or any other non peddle models don't have sail kits is because they lack any form of dagger board...apparently sort of important when tacking into the wind...whereas the Mirage Drive does the job in the peddle models... Maybe thats why it states on the Pacific Action site..."Guaranteed reaching sail! - run down wind, across wind or even to windward if you have an *expedition style sea kayak*!"

The other thing would be the ability to reef the sail...the stronger the wind the smaller the sail...otherwise if the winds pick up while out wide... it will be a long paddle home...

A couple of yakker...non fishing... were packing up when I was launching last week...They were in Finns...& Reckon a Sail is the way to go... theirs sound extensively rigged...but they had packed away before I got down there...may even have been similar to the 1 mentioned above..

As far as thinking you are crazy MacFish... :shock: 
There are a lot of people out there that think we are all crazy doing what we do...
Fishing off a Yaks...Ya just asking for trouble...

If opinions on our sanity hasn't stopped us yet...Why should it start now!!! 8)

Watching with an increasing rate of interest. 

Regards

Paul


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant see it being all that hard rigging something similar up for less than $300...

maybe we should organise a group buy on some second hand sails and get a shop to make the sails.. the rigging etc could be left to each individual..

I am keen on a sail myself as I grew up sailing Hobiecats.. I reckon a small sail would make trolling fantastic.. or even just getting home easier


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow i never realised how many quest owners were hiding around this forum LOL! I've been looking at the very same sale macfish, if you do get it make sure you let us all know how it works! There's (apparenty) good flathead grounds about 8k south of me and a sail would make the journey that little bit easier.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> Wow i never realised how many quest owners were hiding around this forum LOL!


me neither - I only bought mine yesterday though 8) .. when I got home I did a search in the Rigged section and onyl came up with a few hits..


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

landyman said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > Wow i never realised how many quest owners were hiding around this forum LOL!
> ...


Thats because were the "quiet achievers ", pleased to see all this interest in sails , if you want to try a prelimanary simple go , get a beach umbrella or golf umbrella and try running before the wind , its great and certainly inexpensive , and it works


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I haven't used one or seen one in the field but I think they are overpriced.

I took a look at video clip 1 on the site http://www.pacificaction.com/video.htm . It gives you the best idea of how it works.

I reckon I could knock one up for less than $100. Might be a good project for a rainy day once I've got my yak.

Having said that Pacific Action have probably ironed out a lot of the bugs that you'd come across making your own. I guess it depends if your a DIYer or wanting something ready to go.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Bazzoo: the HMAS Mary Poppins, i like that


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I picked it up today from The Adventure Outlet on the Gold Coast. Craig certainly looked after me on the price. Due to sail length when rolled up I was restricted to the 1 Squ metre size.

Spent the afternoon putting it on, it is a well designed kit, I found the instructions to be a little difficult to follow at times, however I finished this arvo.

Concentrated on just installing it this arvo,I may need to raise my scotty's triple bar to have xtra clearance for the rolled up sail to sit under.

Will only use on long trips, could be handy, save on paddling.

I will test tommorrow arvo at Wivenhoe.

Here's a few shots.

Cheers


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

looks the goods to me mate, make sure to let us know how it performs, i would definitely like to add one to the list of gear (after a sounder of course) because my wrist has decided to play funny buggers the day after a big fish (this is probably just a matter of technique... or the time i managed to get glass down the the bone and nick a tendon or one of those other useless things in there lol). Two questions:

Is it going to be impossible for us to go winward even if very slowly?

Did the salesman mention anything about the need for a daggerboard or should our rudders be able to help combat sidewards movement?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Do a search on all the american kayak web sites, alot of guys use them over there. On the Pacific action website, the video clips nonoe of the yaks even have rudders on there they just use a paddle, so I think it should be no probs for a quest with a rudder.

Will test tommorrow so will report back

Cheers


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a good looking fitting job Sel!
I'm interested to see how you go with it!


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

It would be easy to make a removable dagger if you wanted to get serious.

Get a thic krubber 'V' used on boat trailers and bolt a block mounted surboard (Mal) or sailboard fin through it. Use Cam buckle or similar to mount through front scuppers.
Just an idea? not sure how much drag there would be?


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is a DIY site -
http://home.clear.net.nz/pages/grantgla ... tssail.htm

for the same sail

Cheers Mike


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Onya Sel ,
Good choice of boats the Quest is nice ride I will check it out on Sunday.
Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

HI Sel

You should find you get great performance from the Pacific Action Sail on the Quest. You'll be able to go at least 90 degress to the wind without a centre/dagger board, the rudder and hull shape will make the kayak track. Are you coming down at 6am on Sunday to the Club Social Day? I'm running a course down at Currumbin but will call in at 6am and give you a couple of tips.

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade, Southport.
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Craig said:


> HI Sel
> 
> You should find you get great performance from the Pacific Action Sail on the Quest. You'll be able to go at least 90 degress to the wind without a centre/dagger board, the rudder and hull shape will make the kayak track. Are you coming down at 6am on Sunday to the Club Social Day? I'm running a course down at Currumbin but will call in at 6am and give you a couple of tips.


Hoping to Craig, should be there just don't know if it will be early.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

gra said:


> Sel,
> 
> two weekends ago you had no sounder, no sail, no peddles and no electric motor and you caught all the fish?????? What on earth do you need a sail for? You'll sail right past them!! However, I support you in your "Quest" for propulsion and I hope Steve has a hitch point on the back of his Tempo for me to tether the Swing when you're towing him.
> 
> Gra.


Buggered if I know Gra, I just woke up one morning and decided a sail would be fun to have and maybe an advantage to me when the wind gets up.

No Steven I haven't tried it yet, I got an attack of the laze on Sunday and the winds were so high I may have been blown away.

Going to Maroon Saturday for a prefish, will try it then.

Cheers


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

ManjiMike said:


> Here is a DIY site -
> http://home.clear.net.nz/pages/grantgla ... tssail.htm
> 
> for the same sail
> ...


Thanks for the link


----------



## tomtre (Sep 27, 2007)

Hullo Sel


> I just woke up one morning and decided a sail would be fun to have


Was that before or after Borumba? A sail would be fun, although I remember the sailboard I still own, an expensive way of going for a swim  


> Going to Maroon Saturday for a prefish,


Very kind of you to make the effort to find the best places for the rest of us coming for the camping weekend  
So we can get our tents level I mean.  
Saturday, eh?
Hmmmm

Tom


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

tomtre said:


> Saturday, eh?
> Hmmmm
> 
> Tom


Tom, I know what you are thinking, My plans have changed for Saturday, but you are welcome to come along where ever I end up going to on Saturday. At the moment it is either Wivenhoe or Ewan Maddock, chasing big bad Bass. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

Am really getting worried about you. I suspect it's the "Kilkenny" factor coming into play yet again.

First it's the sail, then it's the wood carving thing ... what next? 2 sailings on the yak carved out of timber?

Chaps, I think we need to do an exorcism/intervention on Sel. It's getting scary now. :shock:

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dont listen to them Sel , the more projects you have the happier you are :lol: :lol: , now about this Macramie course you have just enrolled in :lol: :lol: :lol: would you like the college to slot you in after your artistic photography course or before the advanced sculpting course :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomtre (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sel,
Cant do Saturday, it was only a crazy idea.
I am going to the broadwater meetup on Sunday so you can tell us all then how the sail went or better yet show us.
Hope it goes well at Wivenhoe for you. And I havnt forgottne the promise of of a peddle of the adventure. Either Sunday or at Maroon.
See you soon,
Tom


----------



## tomtre (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sel,
Cant do Saturday, it was only a crazy idea.
I am going to the broadwater meetup on Sunday so you can tell us all then how the sail went or better yet show us.
Hope it goes well at Wivenhoe for you. And I havnt forgottne the promise of of a peddle of the adventure. Either Sunday or at Maroon.
See you soon,
Tom


----------



## tomtre (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sel,
Cant do Saturday, it was only a crazy idea.
I am going to the broadwater meetup on Sunday so you can tell us all then how the sail went or better yet show us.
Hope it goes well at Wivenhoe for you. And I havnt forgottne the promise of of a peddle of the adventure. Either Sunday or at Maroon.
See you soon,
Tom


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Tom

I'll be there Sunday too, So I will see you there,

Cheers


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got a quote of $300 for a proper sail.. 1.2m x 1m with mast..

I'd need to rig the mast foot myself.. but it is cheaper than Sel's one.. and is a proper sail..


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

landyman said:


> I just got a quote of $300 for a proper sail.. 1.2m x 1m with mast..
> 
> I'd need to rig the mast foot myself.. but it is cheaper than Sel's one.. and is a proper sail..


Mine is a proper sail, what is a proper sail, sails come in all shapes and sizes.

How do you know your sail is cheaper than mine.

cheers


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

MacFish said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a quote of $300 for a proper sail.. 1.2m x 1m with mast..
> ...


sorry - by proper sail I mean a "4" shaped sail.. not a "V" shaped sail..
as for price.. you said in the first few quotes that it was $349 ???


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

he also said he got a discount though i think.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> he also said he got a discount though i think.


that is fair enough.. 
I was not having a dig.. just letting others know about what I found 8)


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

DON"T EVER MISS AN OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE A DIG - EVER
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------

